# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Temporada 2014 de Fórmula 1

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, creo que va siendo hora de crear este nuevo tema ya que, para la temporada que viene habrá muchos cambios y desde ya mismo empezarán a surgir nuevas noticias, rumores, etc, así que creo que lo mejor será tenerlo todo en este nuevo hilo.

Para la temporada que viene, en principio están programados 22 circuitos. En rojo, aún pendientes de aprobación.

*16 de marzo
GP de Australia
Melbourne Grand Prix Circuit, Melbourne

30 de marzo
GP de Malaisia
Circuito Internacional de Sepang, Kuala Lumpur

6 de abril
GP de Baréin
Circuito Internacional de Baréin, Sakhir

20 de abril
GP de China
Circuito Internacional de Shanghái, Shanghái

11 de mayo
GP de España
Circuito de Barcelona-Cataluña, Barcelona

25 de mayo
GP de Mónaco
Circuito de Mónaco, Montecarlo

8 de junio
GP de Canadá
Circuito Gilles Villeneuve, Montreal

22 de junio
GP de Austria
Red Bull Ring, Spielberg

6 de julio
GP de Gran Bretaña
Circuito de Silverstone, Silverstone

20 de julio
GP de Alemania
Hockenheimring, Hockenheim

27 de julio
GP de Hungría
Hungaroring, Budapest

24 de agosto
GP de Bélgica
Circuito de Spa-Francorchamps, Spa-Francorchamps

7 de septiembre
GP de Italia
Autodromo Nazionale Monza, Monza

21 de septiembre
GP de Singapur
Circuito Urbano Marina Bay, Singapur

5 de octubre
GP de Japón
Circuito de Suzuka, Suzuka

12 de octubre
GP de Rusia
Circuito de Sochi, Sochi

2 de noviembre
GP de los Estados Unidos
Circuito de las Américas, Austin

9 de noviembre
GP de Brasil
Autódromo José Carlos Pace, San Paulo

23 de noviembre
GP de Abu Dabi
Circuito de Yas Marina, Abu Dabi


*

En cuanto a escuderías y pilotos, hasta el momento están confirmados:

*Infiniti Red Bull Racing
 Sebastian Vettel
Daniel Ricciardo

 Mercedes AMG Petronas F1 Team
 Lewis Hamilton
 Nico Rosberg

 Scuderia Ferrari
Fernando Alonso
Kimi Räikkönen

 Lotus F1 Team
Romain Grosjean
Pastor Maldonado

McLaren Mercedes
Jenson Button
Kevin Magnussen

Sahara Force India F1 Team
Nico Hülkenberg
NO DETERMINADO

Sauber F1 Team
NO DETERMINADO
NO DETERMINADO

Scuderia Toro Rosso
Jean-Éric Vergne
Daniil Kvyat

Williams F1 Team
Valtteri Bottas
Felipe Massa

Marussia F1 Team
Jules Bianchi
NO DETERMINADO

Caterham F1 Team
NO DETERMINADO
NO DETERMINADO


*

----------

embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),HUESITO (25-nov-2013),maltcof (22-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/11/19...95_375982.html

*Así serán los cambios para la próxima temporada en Ferrari*

*Nueve aspectos clave para mejorar el rendimiento del monoplaza de 2014.*

*Túnel de viento*

Cuatro años y un problema repetido, las herramientas. En Maranello ya está construida la nueva galería que servirá para evolucionar el monoplaza de la próxima temporada. Moderno y con la última tecnología existente para que no haya más errores y lo que se pruebe en el túnel del viento sea igual en la pista. Referencias fundamentales para evolucionar en la Fórmula 1 actual.

*El simulador*

Estamos ante una de las principales razones del fichaje de Pedro de la Rosa. El probador español ha ayudado a desarrollar un nuevo simulador que sea tan real como sea posible. Cuenta con las últimas novedades tecnológicas para que cada vez que los pilotos lo utilicen sea como estar presente en un circuito.

*Kimi Raikkonen*

Aunque es evidente que el problema de Ferrari no son los pilotos, tampoco hay ninguna duda en que el regreso de Kimi Raikkonen mejorará el rendimiento actual de Massa. Incluso algunos creen que también ayudará a Fernando Alonso a esforzarse todavía más. Es muy sensible con el monoplaza y puede ayudar al desarrollo, además de ser uno de los pilotos con más talento de la actual parrilla.

*Reestructuración en la organización*

Se ha cambiado la estructura organizativa. Ahora tenemos un gran director técnico, James Allison, que se ocupa de la proyección del coche, y un técnico, Pat Fry, que se ocupa del desarrollo del coche, de la simulación y gestión en pista y con los instrumentos renovados, contaba Domenicali. Es clave en un equipo moderno.

*Nueva fábrica*

Como ya contamos en AS con imágenes exclusivas, Ferrari ya está construyendo su nueva fábrica para el equipo de F-1. Será una inversión importante que servirá para organizar mejor el trabajo y hacerlo más efectivo. El nuevo edificio tendrá tres plantas que albergarán a más de 700 personas.

*James Allison*

El fichaje de Allison, el mejor técnico joven, el mejor tras el genio de Newey, debe mejorar el equipo. Estamos ante el artífice de los éxitos de Lotus con un presupuesto mucho mayor. Ya estuvo en la época dorada y viene con hambre y agradecido. Ahora contamos con todas las herramientas para hacer las cosas bien, tengo suerte de haber llegado en este momento, contó en Austin.

*Política*

En los últimos tiempos, el director deportivo de Ferrari, Stefano Domenicali, está haciendo muchas cosas en la sombra para que la escudería transalpina vuelva a ser el equipo más importante en cuanto a la política en la F-1, peso que ha perdido en los últimos años. Es habitual ver a los jefes de equipo pasar por su despacho y en el último Pacto de la Concordia el equipo italiano ha aumentado su influencia.

*Estrategias*

Del mismo modo que tienen otros equipos del Mundial, como es el caso de Red Bull, han diseñado una especie de muro de técnicos en la fábrica que permita ayudar al que está presente en los circuitos. Además, dispondrán de unas herramientas para que en cada momento se pueda elegir la estrategia correcta.

*Alonso*

Dicho todo esto, lo mejor que tiene Ferrari es y seguirá siendo su piloto estrella: Fernando Alonso. Si la Scuderia quiere que todo el esfuerzo merezca la pena debe seguir confiando en el piloto asturiano como lo ha hecho estos años porque saben que ha sido subcampeón tres veces sin un coche extremadamente competitivo. Si todo funciona, el español se encargará del resto. Estén seguros.

----------

HUESITO (25-nov-2013)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.f1aldia.com/21470/stefano...mejor-ferrari/

*DESDE BRASIL*

*Stefano Domenicali revela que cedería su puesto si fuera lo mejor para Ferrari*



Stefano Domenicali, jefe de equipo de la Scuderia Ferrari, ha admitido que renunciaría con gusto a su puesto de trabajo en el equipo de Maranello si una persona más capacitada estuviera disponible en el mercado.

"Por supuesto que (cedería mi puesto) si veo que es la mejor solución, lo haría incluso mañana, al 100%. Mi interés es asegurarne de que Ferrari va a ganar de nuevo. También tengo jefes por encima de mí que pueden tomar esa decisión, esp no será un problema porque al final del día la cosa más importante es que Ferrari tiene que volver a ser el estándar para la Fórmula 1", admitió el italiano en declaraciones en exclusiva a Sky Sports.

*Los rumores sitúan a Ross Brawn de nuevo en Ferrari*

Después de ver salir a Ross Brawn del 'motorhome' de Ferrari el pasado viernes en Interlagos, circuito donde se celebra el GP de Brasil 2013, los rumores apuntan a que el británico podría volver a ponerse a las riendas del equipo con el que tantos títulos conquistó en el pasado con Michael Schumacher.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.f1aldia.com/21546/f1-estu...as-boxes-2014/

*La F1 estudia obligar a los pilotos a realizar dos paradas en boxes en 2014*

Los pilotos de F1 se verán obligados a realizar dos paradas en boxes, así como a no rebasar un límite de tiempo en pista si finalmente los equipos aceptan el mes que viene las propuestas para el nuevo reglamento de neumáticos en 2014. Según ha sabido Autosport, los cambios detallados en las regulaciones, que tendrán un impacto drástico en las estrategias y el espectáculo, se han puesto sobre la mesa de debate en la próxima reunión del Grupo de Estrategia, que tendrá lugar el 9 de diciembre. Las reglas, si se aceptan y acuerdan por la Comisión de la F1 y por el Consejo Mundial del Deporte de Motor de la FIA, obligarán a que los pilotos paren en boxes dos veces durante la carrera para cambiar neumáticos.

Además, los pilotos no tendrán permitido emplear la especificación 'dura' de neumáticos durante más del 50% de la distancia de carrera, mientras que el compuesto más blando no se podrá emplear durante más del 30% de la distancia de carrera. si las reglas se aceptan, reducirán con casi total seguridad la importancia de la estrategia de neumáticos en las carreras, ya que no habrá un incentivo para exprimir al máximo la duración de las gomas.

*Críticas y momentos complicados*

Conseguir que los neumáticos dejen de ser el centro de las atenciones el año que viene es algo que desea Pirelli, sobre todo después de una temporada 2013 que ha estado dominada por las críticas sobre los productos de la marca de Milán. A parte de los problemas de delaminación y las explosiones vistas en el Gran Premio de Gran Bretaña, Pirelli hizo frente a todas las críticas de varios pilotos sobre la naturaleza de la degradación de los neumáticos de este año.

El director de Pirelli Motorsport, Paul Hembery, comentó a comienzos del mes de noviembre que su empresa simplemente quería una respuesta más clara por parte de los jefes del deporte sobre qué tipo de producto querían de ahora en adelante. "Queremos una respuesta clara y que esté totalmente definida, porque la característica [de las críticas] de este año es que la gente quizás ha olvidado lo que se nos pidió. Eso se ha debido de quedar en algún lugar con el paso del tiempo, y eso es lo que queremos que se resuelva. Alguien nos tiene que decir qué es lo quieren hacer", apuntó Hembery.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.f1aldia.com/21292/oficial...-titular-2014/

*Lotus ficha a Pastor Maldonado como piloto titular en 2014*



El equipo Lotus ha confirmado este viernes que Pastor Maldonado se unirá como piloto titular a Romain Grosjean para formar la alineación de pilotos en la próxima temporada de F1. Maldonado, que ha completado 58 Grandes Premios y logró la pole y la victoria en el Gran Premio de España de 2012, ha pilotado para Williams desde que llegó a la F1 en la temporada 2011. Por su parte, Grosjean ha pilotado para Lotus desde 2012, y pilotó previamente para los de Enstone bajo el nombre de Renault durante las siete últimas carreras de la temporada 2009, además de haber sido reserva del equipo en 2011.

*Pastor Maldonado:*

"Es una oportunidad fantástica para mí unirme al equipo Lotus para 2014. No es ningún secreto que he querido un cambio para ayudar a empujar mi carrera en la F1, y el equipo Lotus me ofreció la mejor oportunidad para ser competitivo en la próxima temporada. Las regulaciones y los monoplazas cambiarán mucho, así que es un muy buen momento para un nuevo comienzo. No puedo esperar más para pilotar con los colores negro y dorado".

*Romain Grosjean:*

"Estoy muy contento de tener confirmación oficial de que seguiré pilotando para el equipo Lotus la próxima temporada. Este año ha sido enormemente gratificante para mí. Hemos trabajado muy bien juntos y sé que todos en Enstone están motivados para seguir peleando por el último punto disponible. Estoy muy emocionado con el coche del año que viene y no puedo esperar más para estar en pista en los test de pretemporada antes de llegar a Australia para la primera carrera de la temporada".

*Eric Boullier, jefe del equipo Lotus:*

"Es un enorme placer poder confirmar de forma oficial que Romain Grosjean seguirá con el equipo Lotus la próxima temporada. Ha sacado lo mejor de su verdadero talento durante la última parte de 2013 y será un miembro valioso para nuestro reto de 2014. Romain se unirá a Pastor Maldonado, un piloto que conozco desde que pilotó para mí en DAMS en el año 2005 en las World Series by Renault. Está claro que Pastor tiene ritmo y potencial, queda demostrado por su título en la GP2 en 2012 y por sus buenas carreras con el equipo Williams, y estamos convencidos de que seremos capaces de proveer el ambiente adecuado para que progrese de forma regular en la pista. Hemos estado trabajando en nuestro nuevo coche con las nuevas regulaciones durante dos años, y estamos seguros de tener una buena solución a todos los retos que nos esperan. Con Romain y Pastor creo que el equipo Lotus podrá lograr algunas sorpresas el año que viene".

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.f1aldia.com/21522/ferrari...pull-rod-2014/

*CAMBIO DE ENFOQUE*

*Ferrari abandonará la suspensión delantera 'pull-rod' en 2014*



El equipo Ferrari ha abandonado "casi con total seguridad" su innovador enfoque de la suspensión delantera de cara a la temporada 2014. Eso es lo que informa la publicación italiana Autosprint, después de que la Scuderia estuviera a punto de ganar el título mundial del año pasado sin que el sistema 'pull-rod' se instalara en el monoplaza desde hacía más de una década. Sin embargo, Ferrari tampoco ha tenido el coche más rápido este año, a pesar de que Fernando Alonso lograra terminar en la segunda posición en el Mundial de Pilotos, justo por detrás de Sebastian Vettel.

"El coche de Ferrari de 2014 no contará, casi de forma definitiva, con la suspensión delantera 'pull-rod' y regresará a la clásica 'push-rod', al igual que todos los demás equipos, a excepción de McLaren", señaló la publicación. De hecho, McLaren, a pesar de terminar la temporada 2012 con el coche más rápido, siguió los pasos de Ferrari y se decantó por la suspensión delantera 'pull-rod' y, como resultado, ha marcado su peor temporada desde 1980.

Análisis de los puntos débiles

El cambio de dirección del equipo Ferrari podría haberse visto influenciado por la llegada de james Allison, quien fue el responsables de que los monoplazas de Lots fueran tan competitivos en los últimos años. "En la F1, no hay nada que soluciones de la noche a la mañana. El equipo ha analizado sus puntos débiles, uno por uno, y seguimos haciendo eso. No es ningún secreto que hemos tenido carencias en el departamento de aerodinámica en las últimas temporadas", explicó Allison.

Por su parte, Bernie Ecclestone espera que el famoso equipo, quizás el nombre más importante en la F1, pueda regresar a la senda de las victorias en 2014. "La gente se cree que con tener el nombre de Ferrari es suficiente para ganar, pero creo que el señor Montezemolo ha dedicado más esfuerzo al equipo para el año que viene y veremos un Ferrari muy diferente", apuntó Ecclestone. Cuando se le preguntó sobre lo que pensaba que Ferrari había hecho mal en 2013, el jefe ejecutivo respondió: "No sé si el problema fue Ferrari o Fernando. Espero que no haya perdido el entusiasmo que tenía. Lo que pasa es que si piensas que el equipo no puede darte el coche que quieres, hay un problema, ¿no?"

----------


## Luján

> http://www.f1aldia.com/21546/f1-estu...as-boxes-2014/
> 
> *La F1 estudia obligar a los pilotos a realizar dos paradas en boxes en 2014*


Más de lo mismo. Cada año la normativa cambia para favorecer al que está arriba. Si se acepta esto, ya no existirán estrategias arriesgadas. Las carreras se convertirán más aún en un tiovivo.




> http://www.f1aldia.com/21292/oficial...-titular-2014/
> 
> *Lotus ficha a Pastor Maldonado como piloto titular en 2014*


Buena elección. Si el año que viene tienen un coche competitivo, habrá pelea por el segundo puesto. El primero parece asegurado, visto lo visto en estos 4 años.




> http://www.f1aldia.com/21522/ferrari...pull-rod-2014/
> 
> *CAMBIO DE ENFOQUE*
> 
> *Ferrari abandonará la suspensión delantera 'pull-rod' en 2014*


Habría que ver si de verdad este es el problema (o parte) o no. A RedBull le va muy bien la suspensión pull-rod en el eje trasero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.f1aldia.com/21579/christi...rtira-adn-rb9/
> 
> *NUEVA EVOLUCIÓN*
> 
> *Christian Horner confirma que el RB10 compartirá el ADN del RB9*
> 
> 02/12/2013 19:02
> 
> 
> ...


Es decir... que el RB10 llevará las mismas piezas ilegales que el RB9.

----------


## Luján

> Es decir... que el RB10 llevará las mismas piezas ilegales que el RB9.



Llevará las mismas piezas legales, pero que sortean el reglamento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues oficialmente... 19 carreras para el año que viene. Se caen Corea, México y Nueva Jersey. Entran Austria y Rusia como novedades.

http://motor.as.com/motor/2013/12/04...71_705650.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Je, je, no te das cuenta que están copiando el diseño aerodinámico??


Jajajajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

